# E46 M3 - Williams F1 Edition



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Made by Sytners UK.


















































































Paintwork is called Williams Blue - as used on the F1 cars -


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow. Very nice color on the M3. Not sure I care for the leather, but hey. It's rare. :thumbup: 

The "option" doesn't appear to cost very much either, considering the other options installed.

-Daver


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Williams F1 option and no SMG? :dunno:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

So, lets see, an increase from 39,700 to 47,800 ($73048 to $87952 or $14,900 at 1.84 $/UKP).

So, for almost $15,000 I get what exactly? Nice paint? Some leather trimmings on the seats? Exclusivity? Ahh...worth it...I guess


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I dont know about the pricing, but I sure like the colors.


Also kinda happy about no SMG... :eeps:


... and take off that silly BMW Assist fin


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

wingspan said:


> So, lets see, an increase from 39,700 to 47,800 ($73048 to $87952 or $14,900 at 1.84 $/UKP).
> 
> So, for almost $15,000 I get what exactly? Nice paint? Some leather trimmings on the seats? Exclusivity? Ahh...worth it...I guess


Remember the foreign currencies never convert directly. For instance, our US option prices do not get adjusted directly into UKP using a currency converter. With those options installed, MSRP for just the car w/o the custom paint and leather is close to $45000 UKP.

That puts the leather and paint at a bit less than the typical Individual leather and paint pricing I think. Hard to say if this "Williams Edition" will have real value as a rare car considering it's not a BMW model, but I'd say it's likely.

-Daver


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

It is a nice color.

Cheezy stickers and interior trim though; also, expensive.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Nice looking car, but I think Williams and BMW ought to focus more on racing right now. Williams as a team seems a little out of sorts thru _X_ races.

Edited for those of you who haven't seen the replay......sort of.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AJAX said:


> Nice looking car...


Might want to edit that for those who haven't seen the replay yet. 

Alex


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Made by Sytners UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How different an exterior color is that then Mystic Blue Metallic? Looks very similar. I think it looks great by the way. I'm in the market for an '04 M3 and I'm deciding between Mystic Blue Metallic and Titanium Silver Metallic.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> How different an exterior color is that then Mystic Blue Metallic? Looks very similar. I think it looks great by the way. I'm in the market for an '04 M3 and I'm deciding between Mystic Blue Metallic and Titanium Silver Metallic.


The Mystic Blue looks darker to me, but it could just be lighting.

Alex


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Ill pass.

:tsk:


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like Avus Blue or LeMans Blue to me, but the post does say "Williams F1 Blue", so...

-Daver


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

that interior doesn't look so hot; the stripes are blah. I wish they would have used the "compound W" - the fancy W Williams usually uses. a quick release front bumper ala Ralf would help for fast nose changes. :eeps:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

This looks like a cheap dealer add on. Not something designed and produced by BMW.
Hence the cheezy decals...and nothing mechanically different from a standard M3.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> This looks like a cheap dealer add on. Not something designed and produced by BMW.
> Hence the cheezy decals...and nothing mechanically different from a standard M3.


I agree.Looks more like one of those anniversary editions GM would put together for a Trans Am .


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Strange color on the seats, too light on the blue.....so whats under the hood.....what makes this "Special Edition", I see nothing special about it. Also, the ugly sticker on the side "Williams F1" far from F1....

I see better special editon M3s on this board and ofcourse e46fanatics.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Riuster said:


> Strange color on the seats, too light on the blue.....so whats under the hood.....what makes this "Special Edition", I see nothing special about it. Also, the ugly sticker on the side "Williams F1" far from F1....
> 
> I see better special editon M3s on this board and ofcourse e46fanatics.


I think what makes it special is the color, the leather seats, the stickers....oh, and the 395 HP...........just kidding! (We can all dream, right?)


----------

